# info: LinixPro allega Gentoo1.4

## Robi.c

Ciao a tutti,

sono neofilo di Gentoo, sin ora ho usato RedHat, Suse, Mandrake, Libranet e Yopper.

Volevo chiedere che tipo di cd sono quelli allegati a LinuxPro ?

So che vi sono anche delle formule chiamate stage per facilitare l' installazione, sono presenti sui cd allegati o devo scaricarle dal sito (nel  mio caso il tar per athlon XP) ?

Potreste darmi qualche consiglio per eseguire l' istallazione magari usando questi tar?

Altro:

Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi ha visto ancora girare una Nvidia GeFoece4-t4200/64Mb/agp8x (nv28) su l' ultimo Gentoo 1.4. 

(prima di iniziare l' onerosa procedura di installazione vorrei esser sicuro che X possa funzionare) 

So che esistono i nuovi driver scaricabili da Nvidia (era meglio la vecchia procedura), ma questi servono solo per un corretto funzionamento 3D, a lato pratico invece occorre tener d' occhio la versione del kernel, ma sopratutto la versione di Xfree. La compatibilità con quest' ultimo è fondamentale, solo che non so che versione adotta Gentoo e non so quali sono considerate compatibili o meno. (è noto che diversamente al resto dell' hardware, la scheda video oltre che essere supportata dal kernel deve essere compatibile anche con la versione di Xfree) 

Tuttavia a volte è possibile cofigurare X come se si utilizzasse una scheda VESA, ma con queste schede abbastanza recenti non sempre ciò fonziona; per alcune versioni di Xfree è necessario passare ad una versione più recente (ma è spararsi tra le gambe mi sà!). 

Ringrazio anticipatamente

----------

## Gandalf98

BENVENUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Non so che cd siano allegati a LinuxPro (ho guardato sul sito, ma non è specificato chiaramente), ma la prima domanda che ti pongo è: hai un accesso veloce ad internet????

Io ho una geforce 2GTS e funziona benissimo, non penso che possano esserci problemi per la tua scheda, inoltre la procedura di installazione dei driver è quasi completamente automatizzata!!

I driver VESA io li utilizzo per il frame buffer e non ho nessun problema!!

Prima di iniziare qualsiasi cosa leggiti la guida su 

www.gentoo.org o www.gentoo.it

A presto

----------

## Rotterdam

benvenuto robi  :Wink:  gli stage per l'istallazione di gentoo si trovano direttamente sul cd...basta che scegli da quale partire (lo stage 1 ti ottimizza la tua macchina molto bene anche se è + lungo come procedimento, mentre lo stage3 è + veloce e anch'esso ottimizza la tua macchina..ma lo stage3 usa delle opzioni di compilazione standard settate dai sistemisti gentoo). Ricordati che devi essere collegato ad internet per avere un sistema ben ottimizzato ed aggiornato  :Wink:  per qualsiasi altro problema o qualsiasi domanda..lascia un post sul forum  :Wink:  enjoy gentoo world  :Wink: 

----------

## Robi.c

Gandalf98, il problema con le NV28 (nv25 ad agp 8X) è una cosa che ho appurato di mia pugno!

Credimi, c' è differenza tra una scheda come la tua e una come la mia, precedentemente avevo una GeForce4 di prima generazione con agp a 4x e non avevo nessun problema con un qualsiasi X.

Per quel che riguarda gli stage3 ho visto che esistono delle varie versioni in base all' architettura, ma ancora non mi spiego che tipo di stage contengano i cd allegati.

PS: ho una linea adsl, ma so che se uso il sistema con lo stage3 non serve connettersi.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Robi.c wrote:*   

> PS: ho una linea adsl, ma so che se uso il sistema con lo stage3 non serve connettersi.

 

no, no, fai confusione: gli stage danno solo una differente pre-installazione: lo stage1 richede una compilazione massiccia del sistema base, lo stage2 un po' meno, lo stage3 meno ancora.

Quelli di cui parli tu, sono i GRP, che sono pacchetti recompilati che non richiedono la connessione internet, perché vengono copiati pari pari sull'hd.

Ad ogni modo, credo che i cd di linux pro (che li pubblicizza come: gentoo, la distro per imparare da zero!) siano dei generici i686, con GRP, quindi, il consiglio é di scaricare da un mirror il cd con stageX (dove X lo scegli tu) e cominciare a compilare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Robi.c wrote:*   

> Gandalf98, il problema con le NV28 (nv25 ad agp 8X) è una cosa che ho appurato di mia pugno!
> 
> Credimi, c' è differenza tra una scheda come la tua e una come la mia, precedentemente avevo una GeForce4 di prima generazione con agp a 4x e non avevo nessun problema con un qualsiasi X.

 

Qui ci vorrebbe qualcuno con la tua stessa scheda. Per avere una possibilità maggiore posta nel forum internazionale!!

 *Robi.c wrote:*   

> Per quel che riguarda gli stage3 ho visto che esistono delle varie versioni in base all' architettura, ma ancora non mi spiego che tipo di stage contengano i cd allegati.

 

Dovresti aver il livecd che ti permette ti far partire il pc, poi tutti e 3 gli stage e forse i pacchetti GRP (o GPR non ricordo)!! Nella guida è spiegato molto bene a cosa servono

 *Robi.c wrote:*   

> PS: ho una linea adsl, ma so che se uso il sistema con lo stage3 non serve connettersi.

 

Magari non ti servirà alla prima installazione se per sfruttare tutti i vantaggi di gentoo l'adsl è d'obbligo!!

----------

## shev

Prima di tutto benvenuto!  :Wink: 

Passando ai tuoi quesiti, rispondo in ordine random:

- leggi la guida all'installazione che trovi qui, è un passo fondamentale per chi affronta la sua prima installazione

- io ho una scheda nvidia con agp 8x e ti assicuro che con xfree 4.3 e i driver nvidia funziona tutto che è una meraviglia, agp 8x compreso

- leggi la guida all'installazione che trovi qui, è un passo fondamentale per chi affronta la sua prima installazione

- se hai una connessione veloce ti consiglio caldamente di installare usando la rete, oltre ad essere imho più semplice ti permette di saggiare fin da subito tutta la potenza di gentoo

- leggi la guida all'installazione che trovi qui, è un passo fondamentale per chi affronta la sua prima installazione

Credo sia tutto, buon divertimento!

p.s.: mi raccomando, segui i punti 1, 3 e 5 che ti ho indicato; non fattorizzarli o raggrupparli, ma compili per bene in sequenza più e più volte!  :Wink: 

----------

## Gandalf98

ROTFL   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ti fai riconoscere subito!!

----------

## teknux

 *Robi.c wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Volevo chiedere che tipo di cd sono quelli allegati a LinuxPro ?
> 
> 

 

innanzi tutto benvenuto anche da parte mia  :Wink: 

per quanto riguarda i cd di linux pro, *dovrebbero* essere pacchetti precompilati: pochi, neanche tutti i fondamentali e c'è solo gnome se non ho visto male, ma potrei sbagliare, ho solo dato un "ls" per dargli un'occhiata. ho specificato "dovrebbero" perchè i nomi di molti pacchetti sono differenti dal nome dei sorgenti orgininali. quindi sono i cosiddetti GRP, acronimo di cui non ricordo il significato ma che indica dei pacchetti precompilati. credo che nel cd siano di architettura generica x86.

visto che hai un'adsl, il mio consiglio (e non sono l'unico a dartelo ;P ) è quello di usare i cd di linux pro solo per fare il boot e mettere lo stage 1, poi seguendo per bene la guida imposti la connessione e ti scarichi i sorgenti e compilando quello che preferisci. certo ti occorre un po' di pazienza in termini di ore, ma è una procedura *una tantum* visto che poi gli upgrade saranno graduali e avrai la certezza di avere tutto ottimizzato.

infine c'è questo bel forum dove probabilmente (diciamo un 90% dei casi) troverai già le risposte  ai tuoi eventuali problemi (chi non ne ha? poi all'inizio...), ed in ogni caso troverai sepmpre persone disposte ad aiutarti  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## Truzzone

Io ho acquistato la versione con DVD di LinuxPro dove ci sono i 2 cd delle GRP x tutti i processori e in più diversi pacchetti tra cui OpenOffice e molto altro...

(Ci sono anche 2 versioni di slackware una di cui Live)

Cmq ti consiglio di partire da stage1 avendo l'adsl, mentre io sono partito da GRP xkè ho solo l'isdn   :Crying or Very sad:   (da me nn arriva l'adsl   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Ciao by ElMato   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Robi.c

Che dire...grazie a tutti!

Siete stati gentili , complimenti!

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Prima di tutto benvenuto! 
> 
> - io ho una scheda nvidia con agp 8x e ti assicuro che con xfree 4.3 e i driver nvidia funziona tutto che è una meraviglia, agp 8x compreso
> 
> 

 

Bene....lo chiedevo perchè con alcune distro non c' era verso di far partire X (ne con VESA ne provando ad installare i driver nv).

Hai avuto difficoltà ad installare i nuovi driver 4496 ?

Hanno cambiato sistema ed ho trovato delle difficoltà su alcune distro.

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Robi.c wrote:*   

> Hai avuto difficoltà ad installare i nuovi driver 4496 ?
> 
> Hanno cambiato sistema ed ho trovato delle difficoltà su alcune distro.

 

Come ti ho detto prima per gentoo la procedura di installazione non è cambiata, perchè automatizzata.Basta fare:

```
emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-glx
```

le solite modifiche ad XF86Config e tutto è a posto!!

----------

## Robi.c

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> no, no, fai confusione: gli stage danno solo una differente pre-installazione: lo stage1 richede una compilazione massiccia del sistema base, lo stage2 un po' meno, lo stage3 meno ancora.
> 
> Quelli di cui parli tu, sono i GRP, che sono pacchetti recompilati che non richiedono la connessione internet, perché vengono copiati pari pari sull'hd.
> ...

 

Scusa ma leggendo l' howto che mi avete gentilmente postato pare che sia come pensavo:

  Scegliere un metodo d'installazione 

Una volta che avete avviato uno dei nostri Live CD, avrete ancor più opzioni. Gentoo Linux può essere installata usando uno dei tre file tarball chiamati "stage". Quale scegliere fra i tre dipende da quali parti del vostro sistema desiderate compilare da soli. Il tarball stage1 è utilizzato quando si vuole compilare l'intero sistema da zero. Il tarball stage2 è utilizzato per costruire l'intero sistema partendo però da uno stato di bootstrap "semi-compilato". Il tarball stage3 contiene già un sistema Gentoo Linux di base costruito per voi. Se avete intenzione di affrontare un'installazione "GRP", allora il tarball stage3 è quello che fa al caso vostro. 

____________

Dato che sul mio primo cd ho stage1-x86-20030910.tar.bz2 (e 2; 3) io per semplificare ed ottimizzare l' installazione posso scaricarmi stage3-athlon-xp-20030910.tar.bz2 giusto? (ho un XP-32)

----------

## Rotterdam

" Dato che sul mio primo cd ho stage1-x86-20030910.tar.bz2 (e 2; 3) io per semplificare ed ottimizzare l' installazione posso scaricarmi stage3-athlon-xp-20030910.tar.bz2 giusto? (ho un XP-32) " da quello che so io nn esistono stage diversi a seconda dei processori dato che poi il tipo di processore lo setti nelle CFLAGS del make.conf per ottimizzare la compilazione dei pacchetti.

----------

## bld

beh  :Razz:  benvenuto

il resto l'hanno detto tutto loro  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *Robi.c wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa ma leggendo l' howto che mi avete gentilmente postato pare che sia come pensavo

 

Visto che sei nuovo ti rispiego come stanno le cose, guarda però che sul forum ci sraebbero post su post che lo spiegano, quindi un search sarebbe la risposta migliore  :Wink: 

Per installare gentoo ci sono tre metodi:

- stage1, ti permette di costruire il sistema "da zero", compilando *ogni* cosa, dal compilatore alle glibc, etc etc.

Non esiste nessun stage1 ottimizzato per le varie architetture, visto che non avrebbe senso: costruendosi il sistema da zero, ognuno sceglie flags e use con le quali compilarsi ogni pacchetto. E' la scelta migliore per chi vuole un sistema ultra ottimizzato e assolutamente personalizzato. L'installazione richiede l'uso della rete (a meno che si segua l'howto di the-matrix che trovi su gentoo.it)

- lo stage2 ti permette di risparmiare parte della compilazione, poichè fornisce un bootstrap già compilato (quindi il cuore del sistema, con compilatore, glibc, etc). Di stage2 ne esistono diversi, pensati per le varie architetture e processori. Difetto dello stage2 è che le ottimizzazioni sono state scelte per te dai ragazzi di gentoo, quindi il sistema potrebbe essere un po' meno performante e personalizzato. Lo stage2 richiede la rete.

- lo stage3, fornisce un sistema di base completo e compilato. Stesso discorso per lo stage2: sistema meno ottimizzato e personalizzato, esistono stage3 per ogni processore. Con lo stage3 la rete non è necessaria (almeno per il sistema di base, poi per installare DE, wm e compagnia servirà)

- lo stage3 + GRP, un completo sistema gentoo precompilato e funzionante, con DE, suite office, etc. La rete non è necessaria. Ovviamente anche qui ci si deve accontentare di ottimizzazioni meno aggressive e personalizzate.

 *Quote:*   

> Dato che sul mio primo cd ho stage1-x86-20030910.tar.bz2 (e 2; 3) io per semplificare ed ottimizzare l' installazione posso scaricarmi stage3-athlon-xp-20030910.tar.bz2 giusto? 

 

Si, se usi lo stage3 per la tua architettura risparmi tempo di compilazione e hai un sistema ottimizzato per il tuo pc. Ovviamente, come dicevo prima, sono ottimizzazioni non troppo spinte e potrebbero esserci funzionalità che a te servono e che non sono attivate/compilate.

----------

## Gandalf98

Il vantaggio di partire da stage3, può essere quello di avere il Sistema Operativo funzionante nel minor tempo possibile!!

Una volta che è tutto funzionante, e che si scelte USE e CFLAGS adatte a noi, si può lanciare un 

```
emerge -e world
```

 per ricompilare l'intero sistema. Che nel frattempo rimane utilizzabile anche se un pò lento!!  :Very Happy: 

Scegli con attenzione, molta attenzione, le USE. Esiste una lista che spiega la loro funzione  e soprattutto il significato di ognuna!!

 *mio parere wrote:*   

> Se usi il pc esclusivamente come desktop evita la CFLAGS -O3 e orientati su -O2 o -Os

 

----------

## Robi.c

Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, ma era come avevo capito.

Ad ogni modo grazie per la vostra esauriente risposta   :Surprised: 

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq ti consiglio di partire da stage1 avendo l'adsl, mentre io sono partito da GRP xkè ho solo l'isdn (da me nn arriva l'adsl ) 
> 
> 

 

eh eh eh la mia prima installazione di gentoo stage 1 la feci via isdn ....  :Smile: 

Arduo ma non inpossibile  :Smile: )

Joe

----------

## bubble27

Ho acquistato anche io Linux Pro in versione DVD ..... xò nella rivista non è scritta una guida sull'installazione di gentoo, ma qualche accenno al partizionamento,ai file system agli stage, senza xò specificare come installare veramente la metadistribuzione, quindi presuppongo che utilizzando il metodo della guida di gentoo e cambiando solamente i percorsi debba funzionare !! 

Oppure le guide di gentoo riguardo l'installazione sono cambiate ??? 

purtroppo è un bel pò che non la leggo !!! 

ciao GentooagliaLast edited by bubble27 on Sun Nov 16, 2003 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hardskin1

 *Robi.c wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altro:
> 
> Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi ha visto ancora girare una Nvidia GeFoece4-t4200/64Mb/agp8x (nv28) su l' ultimo Gentoo 1.4. 
> ...

 

Io ho esattamente una scheda con quel chip (ma con 128 Mb): mai avuto problemi fin dalla prima installazione.

----------

## shev

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oppure le guide di gentoo riguardo l'installazione sono cambiate ??? 
> 
> purtroppo è un bel pò che non la leggo !!! 

 

Le guide ufficiali di Gentoo, proprio perchè ufficiali, sono il punto di riferimento per qualsiasi installazione di Gentoo. Ora, non so con esattezza cosa ci sia su quel dvd, ma credo proprio che qualunque cosa sia possa essere utilizzata tranquillamente per un'installazione seguendo la guida ufficiale. Guida che consiglio di utilizzare nella sua versione più recente, quindi se ne hai vecchie copie stampate scarica e stampa la nuova versione (non cambia molto dalle vecchie, il procedimento è sempre quello, solo che certi dettagli sono stati migliorati o rivisti).

----------

## bubble27

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   
> 
> Oppure le guide di gentoo riguardo l'installazione sono cambiate ??? 
> 
> purtroppo è un bel pò che non la leggo !!!  
> ...

 

Veramente le installazioni precedenti le ho fatte con la guida di Linux&C (dopo averla confrontata con quella ufficiale   :Wink:  )........

il mio dubbio è che sul cd uscito all'epoca da Linux&C ci sono determinati path mentre nel DVD la suddivisione è diversa, di conseguenze anche i relativi path, quindi bisogna un pò farci attenzione !!! cmq proverò non appena arriverà il notebook   :Laughing:  .......

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## Robi.c

Ragazzi, ho notato che il kernel è il 2.4.20, non è possibile installare direttamente il 2.4.22? (senza installarlo e ricompilare un altra volta)

Forse esiste un cd più aggiornato?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Robi.c wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, ho notato che il kernel è il 2.4.20, non è possibile installare direttamente il 2.4.22? (senza installarlo e ricompilare un altra volta)
> 
> Forse esiste un cd più aggiornato?

 

basta che scarichi direttamente quello. Meglio ancora, mi pare ci sia un tip, in giro, per scaricare solo il diff dal 2.4.20 al 2.4.xx, visto che, dopotutto, sono quei bei 30 Mb

Coda

----------

## Robi.c

codadilupo, intendi dire la Path 2.4.22?

Credo che non si possa installare da un 20, ma da un 22.

Ad ogni modo se si può addirittura scaricare ed installare il nuovo kernel ben venga! woow

----------

